# American 4-4-0 straight boiler examples ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunday, Nov 8, 2009

Hi there:

Does anyone have prototype photos of straight boiler ( not wagon top ) American 4-4-0 prototype photos which they could post ?

Thank you

Norman


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I diidn't know they ever had a straight boiler?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

many with straight boilers.. 
I have a CD backup of images at work..I will post some pics in the morning.. 

Scot


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a few illustrated in "A History of The American Locomotive, Its Development: 1830-1880" if you have it.

Jason


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman

Here are links to some builders photographs (c. 1871) Baldwin 4-4-0 straight boilered locomotives.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Old_Books/Baldwin_Page052-Horz.jpg[/b]

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Old_Books/Baldwin_Page056-Horz.jpg[/b] 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Old_Books/Baldwin_Page064-Horz.jpg[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

American 4-4-0 prototype photos 
Norman, 
Did you want standard gauge or narrow gauge? Most of the photos above are std, not 3'


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys:

Thank you very much for the information.
I am interested in straight boiler standard gauge 4-4-0 prototypes.

Scotty, do you have any line drawings available of the U.S. Military General Haupt loco ?

The "Woodford" round corner cab is the fanciest cab that I have ever seen. That must have been a very high end wealthy railroad.

Thank you
Norman


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Bye the way.

Look at the *"rail" *that the curved corner cab 4-4-0 is sitting on ! Wood with iron plates sitting on top.

Norman


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to SMRTrains.com They have a different picture online and a beautiful O scale model of the General Haupt. (No, I don't work for them) They also have other models of some other straight boilered 4-4-0's. I like to look at them just to get ideas.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman, 
Inside the JH White book - "The History of the American Locomotive, Its development 1830-1880" has a decent set of drawings of the William Mason 'Phantomi" of 1857, very similar loco to the Mason's Gen Haupt, some different details, but similar in overal design.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi again:

Thank you David for the information.

I found this web site on the General's locomotive.

http://webspace.webring.com/people/...eralH.html

There is also information on the American Civil War :

General Haupt's Important Role at the Battle of Gettysburg -

Really interesting stuff. This explains my fascination with "Old West" locomotives. History !

I guess General Meade wasn't too popular with President Lincoln !

Norman


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Norman,

The iron rails would be temporary ones, that I think the gauge could be varied on, with many different gauges being used at the time the loco was built the rails could be changed to the gauge of the loco being photographed, invariably with a large 'full plate' camera, taking glass plates, that could have an exposure time in minutes or hours! The resultant 'pin sharp' photos is what we delight in today. 


Eventually most gauges were changed to either Standard gauge or Narrow gauge, though that of course had at least two choices. 


I like that cab, with the rounded front corners - though it would be a bit difficult to make I think.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman, 










That loco is almost identical the Ertl "General" kit. Here's one on eBay: 










_Of course, you'd have to straighten the boiler!_


----------

